# 15" RHOM FEEDING VIDEO!



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

After mutliple request, I figure I made a quick video of my rhom eating. It's just a rough copy, I'm going to fix it up later with Winkyee. Just to give you an idea whats to come....enjoy!


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

I've been waiting so long for something like this! 
Can't wait for the final cut.










Why are rhom feeding vids so rare?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Kickass Vid


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

wow... yea im thinking about gettin a big rhom now


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

WOW!


----------



## PiranhasaurusRex (Feb 23, 2004)

So THATS why people by Rhoms and wait 5 years until they are decent size.

We need applaud counters on this site 'cause you racked up many points.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

dose he eat like that all the time?


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

HOLY sh*t







that things just dominates


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

thanks everyone!


----------



## nova (Aug 9, 2004)

Great video, you have crazy Rhom.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

thats it, you've made up my mind. the oscars are going and i'm gettin a big rhom :nod:

thats the most badass rhom clip i've ever seen


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

man that rhom just dominates

get a good camera

winkyee to the rescue


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

Death in # said:


> man that rhom just dominates
> 
> get a good camera
> 
> winkyee to the rescue


 that wasnt a digital camera, it was a camcorder. I use the digital to tape over it...thats the only solution when you dont have a digital camera.


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

damn, how did you find feeders big enough? mine just swallows them whole, i cant find any big enough (without having to buy an expensive calico or oranda) that he can just bite inhalf. nice vid maybe ill fork out the cash and make a vid also


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

A buddy of mines took a part of his backyard pond and gave me the feeders.


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)




----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice rhomie


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

im getting ims/pms about the video quality being poor. Stop bitching and enjoy the darn video. I told ya that the video is a rough copy. First people requests a feeding vid so I post one, I take the time out to put one together really quick and it seems unappreciated by some, thats why people sometimes dont want to post sh*T.


----------



## Lex (Oct 17, 2004)

excellent vid...EXCELLENT... cant wait for the next version...

i dont know WHAT to request...it would be sweet to see that monstar go after ANYTHING...


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Cool video man!


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

OMFG









Ok i got a request... how about a good size Flowerhorn :dr_evil:


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

ReDraGon-> said:


> OMFG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yo bro whats your aim sn again? my buddy list got wipped out man.

btw, i can do what you requested. Just send me $50 and I'll buy one.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

FINALLY! kickass video man







, I was starting to think that I would have to get a monster rhom of my own in order to see it actually killing something.

To the other monster rhom owners: START MAKING FEEDING VIDEOS DAMNIT!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

f*cking awesome dude!!!














hes awesome!!!


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

piranhamagnet said:


> ReDraGon-> said:
> 
> 
> > OMFG
> ...


 Ok .... what if u just ship me that rhom and ill make the vid


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

holy sh*t that was awsome


----------



## idontknow (Jul 12, 2004)

very distructive...i dare you to hand feed him


----------



## BigBadBlackRhom (Sep 10, 2004)

AWESOME VID MAN!! THat is one big son of a gun! I loved the first feeder -- he kindof just held it like a dog holds a bone as if he was showing you what happens when you try to f*ck around in his domain

Request: How about a musky sucker (one you get in the bait stores for $1.50 each)? The might put up a better tussle than pond kois or large goldfish









Your fish is big enough to do a chipmunk....


----------



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

Do the flowerhorn video, i bought a small low-grade flowerhorn for like 3.99 Canadian!

When i get my piranha to be as big as the flowerhorn i have, ill be makin a video


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

piranhamagnet said:


> im getting ims/pms about the video quality being poor. Stop bitching and enjoy the darn video. I told ya that the video is a rough copy. First people requests a feeding vid so I post one, I take the time out to put one together really quick and it seems unappreciated by some, thats why people sometimes dont want to post sh*T.










the qaulity does suck

but i did say that vid to my pc
its frigin badass 
your lucky

its death approved


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

Death in # said:


> piranhamagnet said:
> 
> 
> > im getting ims/pms about the video quality being poor. Stop bitching and enjoy the darn video. I told ya that the video is a rough copy. First people requests a feeding vid so I post one, I take the time out to put one together really quick and it seems unappreciated by some, thats why people sometimes dont want to post sh*T.
> ...


aight man
:laugh:

you asked for it

come on lets go







you and me right now!


----------



## BigBadBlackRhom (Sep 10, 2004)

*Hey guys, was thinking about an idea that this forum might enjoy since we all enjoy feeding videos of big rhoms so much! Piranhamagnet has asked for requests for future feedings, seems pretty neat to see a piranha take on a large fish--- a feat that most of us arent able to witness if not for his fish! Like i said, his fish is big enough to take on a chipmunk alone so the sky's the limit.. well almost









How about starting a fundraiser for live feedings? This kindof footage is hard to get, and if he's willing to take on suggestions, video tape the feed, etc I think we could donate some $$ for it to happen! He was just telling me about feeding a 12" Red Terror to the Rhom!!! how cool would that be? Downside is that its $60. BUT $60 split amongst the forum here is nothing. I was thinking something along the lines of "Celebrity Deathmatch" just that its the Rhom vs. a Challenger (say once a month). Each month rack up the $$ raised and have a poll about what the next feeding would be-- tune in on the wednesday night and watch the feeding!!!

Just an idea I'd throw out there (donations can be any amount ($1 to whatever)because if we have enough viewers willing to pay a little bit the sky's the limit to what piranhamagnet's fish can eat!)) 
What do you all think?!







*


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

piranhamagnet said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > piranhamagnet said:
> ...










i already lost to you in motm
i dont want to get spanked agian


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

how's about my gf's cats, for free :laugh:

there's 3 of the [email protected]*king things, so thats 3 goes at improving the vid quality :laugh:

only kidding, cant believe people are complaining about the pic quality. i fore one, am in














to you for posting the clip and giving me the chance to see something i thought i may never witness.









how's about the next feeding clip could be one of the people who's pm'd you, complaining :laugh:

(just have to put their hand in of course, i'm not a sadist :laugh: , and it would prove the stories of them severing wrists in a couple of bites







)


----------



## Fraggy (Nov 8, 2004)

f*cking brilliant mate!!!! i wanna see more, cant wait for more!!!


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

um yea i'm stoppin by the first week i get to school


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Wow! Great vid!!!


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

holy sh*t that rhom is tight, tight ass vid


----------



## liquidshred (Oct 12, 2004)

woah!!!!
nice pet

make the next vid with a mouse or rat
or some kind of rodent


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

BigBadBlackRhom said:


> *Hey guys, was thinking about an idea that this forum might enjoy since we all enjoy feeding videos of big rhoms so much! Piranhamagnet has asked for requests for future feedings, seems pretty neat to see a piranha take on a large fish--- a feat that most of us arent able to witness if not for his fish! Like i said, his fish is big enough to take on a chipmunk alone so the sky's the limit.. well almost
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Im not going to touch that one.


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

1st, let me say thank you for making and sharing that video, it's amazing!!

2nd, let me say that anybody bitching about the video quality should go out back and f*ck themselves with a rusty pitchfork!! Piranhamagnet so generously makes an EXTREMELY high demand video, by multiple requests, and the thanks that he gets is nothing more than a slap in the face about how he should have made the video. If you want the video "your way," then go buy/raise your own Badass 15" Rhom and make your own f*cking video, hell, stick your genitals in the tank while you're at it!

Piranhamagnet, you and your fish are both incredible!!!







Thank you again!!!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

skelator said:


> 1st, let me say thank you for making and sharing that video, it's amazing!!
> 
> 2nd, let me say that anybody bitching about the video quality should go out back and f*ck themselves with a rusty pitchfork!! Piranhamagnet so generously makes an EXTREMELY high demand video, by multiple requests, and the thanks that he gets is nothing more than a slap in the face about how he should have made the video. If you want the video "your way," then go buy/raise your own Badass 15" Rhom and make your own f*cking video, hell, stick your genitals in the tank while you're at it!
> 
> ...



















Sweet Vid


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

sweet ass vid! i was trying to study but i needed a break so i came on to pfury.. and what do i see? something i've always wanted to see... a diesel ass rhom whoopin some ass. i've been meaning to ask george when he feeds his huge ass rhom (i think his name is charlie), so i could stop in and watch. i can't wait for other vids.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

About friggin time P-Mag :rasp: now i can finally retire since i seen to long awaited rhom video you have been promising me for the last 2 damn months!


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

whos that man...haha.that seemd like it came out of a scary movie...good job


----------



## BigBadBlackRhom (Sep 10, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> BigBadBlackRhom said:
> 
> 
> > *Hey guys, was thinking about an idea that this forum might enjoy since we all enjoy feeding videos of big rhoms so much! Piranhamagnet has asked for requests for future feedings, seems pretty neat to see a piranha take on a large fish--- a feat that most of us arent able to witness if not for his fish! Like i said, his fish is big enough to take on a chipmunk alone so the sky's the limit.. well almost
> ...


Guess mori isnt into live feedings~







either that or my idea sucks.

My thoughts were just this:

ive seen posts of "who'd win..." or "i wanna see a rhom vs a ..."

well here's your chance since he's gracious enough to take requests. Its one thing to suggest a feeder that costs a whole $3 tops and its another thing to suggest something exotic like Ash's personal red terror ($60). Lets get the ball rolling and chip in!!

If piranhamagnet wants to do the red terror vs the giant rhom, i'll be the first to send in a donation!


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

fiveo93 said:


> About friggin time P-Mag :rasp: now i can finally retire since i seen to long awaited rhom video you have been promising me for the last 2 damn months!


dam bro you still alive? I thought you were way past your retirement









Thanks everyone for their compliments.









*skelator: *







good looking out man


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

BigBadBlackRhom said:


> *Hey guys, was thinking about an idea that this forum might enjoy since we all enjoy feeding videos of big rhoms so much! Piranhamagnet has asked for requests for future feedings, seems pretty neat to see a piranha take on a large fish--- a feat that most of us arent able to witness if not for his fish! Like i said, his fish is big enough to take on a chipmunk alone so the sky's the limit.. well almost
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 A feeder is a feeder, no matter what it is agaisnt that Rhom they wouldnt stand a chance!

So whats the point of spending $60 to watch the same thing that could cost $3?!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

BigBadBlackRhom said:


> *Hey guys, was thinking about an idea that this forum might enjoy since we all enjoy feeding videos of big rhoms so much! Piranhamagnet has asked for requests for future feedings, seems pretty neat to see a piranha take on a large fish--- a feat that most of us arent able to witness if not for his fish! Like i said, his fish is big enough to take on a chipmunk alone so the sky's the limit.. well almost
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever you or other people want to feed their fish, or however you want to treat your animals is anyone's private concern, but stuff like that is not for PFury.
We are a serious site, and we do not support senseless and needless animal cruelty: if you want to, you can feed your fish chipmunks or whatnot, but it's not going to be released on PFury. Nor do we want to be known as a platform that aids, facilitates or even is associated with animal fighting, causingneedless suffering or other animal cruelty related issues for the sake of personal entertainment etc.

Why?
Very simple: firstly, we try to educate people, not to stimulate primitive behaviour towards animals. There's a huge difference between feeding live prey and intentionally inflicted animal cruelty for the sake of entertainment. Acts like this not only harm the reputation of piranha's (acts and myths that are one the very reasons why piranha's are illegal in so many states), or makes serious piranha keepers look bad.
And secondly, we don't want to risk this site's reputation, let alone it's right to exist: posting footage of needless animal cruelty or arranging deals that involve animal cruelty can be enough to shut this site for good, and I doubt that's the price you want to pay for some tidbits of (in my opinion) sick entertainment...
Remember: it takes just one determined individual to negatively affect the hobby of thousands.

So, this is (and has always been) the PFury standpoint - I understand your suggestion, but as said, it's *not* gonna happen on PFury.

Consider this a fyi and a warning at the same time: we don't not want, not tolerate cruel acts towards animals for entertainment's sake: things such as fundraising to facilitate live feedings, betting/fighting animals, feeding live prey that is clearly too large to handle, etc...
Doing so anyways results in a warning or (temporary or permanent) suspension.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

THE DOMINATER wow 7" goldy take down no worries


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

whoa, that poor thing was just easily consumed.


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Nice one Pmagnet !









If i didnt react to yer msn messaging me its because my msn is messed up :S i sometimes dont get the messages.. but i see you got it hosted







MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE do i need to say more?


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

freakin crazy---how much does that rhom eat a day?
















don't worry about the complainers, u can't please everyone....but thanks for letting us see the carnage


----------



## BigBadBlackRhom (Sep 10, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> BigBadBlackRhom said:
> 
> 
> > *Hey guys, was thinking about an idea that this forum might enjoy since we all enjoy feeding videos of big rhoms so much! Piranhamagnet has asked for requests for future feedings, seems pretty neat to see a piranha take on a large fish--- a feat that most of us arent able to witness if not for his fish! Like i said, his fish is big enough to take on a chipmunk alone so the sky's the limit.. well almost
> ...











Sorry about that! Didn't think of it that way--- I was joking about chipmunks i hope you know... Its the same as when people on the forum say "we should beat the kids (shark killers) and have a pay per view" Didn't take them literally did ya?

Anyways, didn't mean to promote "cruelty" or any other act to give p-fury a bad rep. Again, sorry if I gave that impression!








Al


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

you da man Pmag, keep em comming


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)




----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

dont feed a cichlid







they are awesome fish

but im not saying you can feed a 12'' koi


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

Ok everyone, I'm taking down the video in 2 days. Hopefully most of you had a chance to check it out. A new video is in progress....


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

ReDraGon-> said:


> OMFG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hey I got an idea... how about you ship me some of your reds and I place them in w/ a big 14" male flowerhorn









until your willing to do that you need to stfu









and that definatly is a huge rhom


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

holy hole in a doughnut batman!!!!!!

he was taken em down in a gulp , cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Wow awesome vid PMag! Your rhom is a beast!


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)




----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

That was a very impressive display.









Most people on this board would happily committ homicide to obtain a rhom like that. . . come to think of it, I think some have.


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

SLANTED said:


> That was a very impressive display.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Piranha_Mafia (Sep 23, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> ReDraGon-> said:
> 
> 
> > OMFG
> ...


 O.K then after that ship your flowerhorn to piranhamagnet's Rhom tank, seems pretty fair to me.







.


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

can't see


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> ReDraGon-> said:
> 
> 
> > OMFG
> ...


 if we were niebors i'd take you up on that offer







no pun intended


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Holy Crap!







...here's for u and u'r beast ...


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> ReDraGon-> said:
> 
> 
> > OMFG
> ...


 No one said a 14" flowerhorn couldnt take some small reds..or even "decent" sized ones for that matter. Your post makes no real point..


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

Blitz023 said:


> can't see


 pm me your sn, i'll up it to you


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

sweet vid man, 
the quality is not so good but it doesnt affect the viewing!!!

cant wait till mine is that big!!!


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)

oh sh*t







bad ass!!!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

nice rhom, great video







could of sworn i seen him burp at the end there


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

DESTROYED is right!!!
















rhoms of that magnitude are insane. I want to get a large rhom...that'll prolly be my next investment after my cariba shoal. seeing videos of other rhoms remind me how vicious they can be

awesome video by the way


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Also, that rhom makes a 7" feeder goldfish look like a little tiny 1-2inch feeder that you buy by the dozen.

*HUGE RHOMBEUS!!!!!* I love him, lol


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

NICE, never get to see vids online.

That is piranha FURY


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Finally I was able to see the vid and it's simply amazing.








Very impressive


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

Bump, final chance to see the video before I take it down this weekend.


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

Edit: open for another week


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

it still isnt closed....


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

JesseD said:


> it still isnt closed....:rasp:


 The video is down


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

aight my man killarbee hasnt seen the video yet and got a couple pms and ims about the video still. Here ya go killarbee, and I'll leave it open for one more week. enjoy......


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

piranhamagnet said:


> aight my man killarbee hasnt seen the video yet and got a couple pms and ims about the video still. Here ya go killarbee, and I'll leave it open for one more week. enjoy......
> 
> update: got two videos so far-
> 15" rhom vs. 7" feeder
> ...


 thanks man !!! awesome vid


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That big boy is hungry.


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------

